# VMWare ESXi 6.7 USB Passthrough to HDD not working



## networkninja (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello,

I've been trying to get a USB drive passed through to a FreeBSD 11.2 VM, but it doesn't work. The kernel logs show a USB SHORT_XFER error that it ignores the device.

The same pass-through configuration works fine on a Debian VM and a Windows 10 VM. I found a post that someone inserted a 20 second delay in the boot process for USB to "settle" but I don't know how to do this as this is during the kernel part of the boot process.

Any recommendations? Someone mentioned to tweak the loader.conf EHCI quirks but I'm not sure if that's the right solution to this problem.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KerryMons (Mar 5, 2019)

Have you tried to check the USB connection in a virtual machine with the help of third-party software like https://www.flexihub.com? If with its help it will be obtained, then the matter is in the settings and the code.


----------

